# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  $1080 to replace timber window sash with glass?

## mindfriction

Hi guys 
have to replace a glass and timber sash for a 1100 x 860 window (photo attached) 
Quote 1 -  $1080 to replace sash complete with  glass 
Quote 2 -  $510 to replace just the bottom section of sash with glass 
Sound on the money? Anyone do better that service Forest Hill VIC?

----------


## johnc

Why do you need to replace the timber? also what do you mean by bottom half. Looks like all you need is glass replacement to me in which case $200 would be as much as you might expect to pay. If you are replacing sections of frame you might be better off just replacing the lot. Cheapest is often a case of getting a replacement from the original manufacturer if it is still one of their standard sizes.

----------


## ChocDog

You'd be able to get a new window with double glazing and low E glass for less than that. Give Victorian ash Windows in Clayton (they're making 4 Windows for me at the moment) a buzz and get them to price you a new one. Otherwise a new pane of glass should only be a couple of hundred.

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  that looks like and overhung awning window and seems the glass is broken. Replacement of glass no more than $300 or so, maybe $350 if they plane the edges. Often the awning window edges will need planing as it might be catching in the frame as it's is winding in and out - if the the window is wound too hard trying to force it shut the awning can get twisted that can cause the glass to crack or pop out. Not sure what the two quotes are for - this should be a simple glass replacement as other have said.

----------


## mindfriction

> Why do you need to replace the timber? also what do you mean by bottom half. Looks like all you need is glass replacement to me in which case $200 would be as much as you might expect to pay. If you are replacing sections of frame you might be better off just replacing the lot. Cheapest is often a case of getting a replacement from the original manufacturer if it is still one of their standard sizes.

   

> that looks like and overhung awning window and seems the glass is broken. Replacement of glass no more than $300 or so, maybe $350 if they plane the edges. Often the awning window edges will need planing as it might be catching in the frame as it's is winding in and out - if the the window is wound too hard trying to force it shut the awning can get twisted that can cause the glass to crack or pop out. Not sure what the two quotes are for - this should be a simple glass replacement as other have said.

  Bottom left of frame is rotten - had just filled it with heaps of putty before the last paint job and now the glass is broken the O'brien emergency glass guy thought the whole frame may come apart and recommended I get a someone to look at the whole frame.   

> You'd be able to get a new window with double glazing and low E glass for less than that. Give Victorian ash Windows in Clayton (they're making 4 Windows for me at the moment) a buzz and get them to price you a new one. Otherwise a new pane of glass should only be a couple of hundred.

  Thanks i'll give these guys a call

----------


## barney118

:Wat they said: 
you could also remove the glass yourself, measure and have a glazier cut you a piece of 3mm glass and fit yourself.

----------


## justonething

> Bottom left of frame is rotten - had just filled it with heaps of putty before the last paint job and now the glass is broken the O'brien emergency glass guy thought the whole frame may come apart and recommended I get a someone to look at the whole frame.
>  Thanks i'll give these guys a call

  If the rest of the frame is sound except the bottom member, you can take the bottom frame out and send it to a joiner to cut you a piece instead of replacing the whole sash.

----------

